
Ask HN: Why Are So Many HN Links Non-HTTPS? - leoh
Many links on the front page direct to HTTP even when HTTPS is available. Besides using HTTPS Everywhere (which is not always an option on mobile), what can be done to help increase the proliferation of HTTPS links on HN? I don&#x27;t love that my wireless carrier&#x2F;ISP, or people snooping on public WiFi have such an easy way to see detailed browsing history.
======
logiclabs
HTTPS Ad tech is one problem. Still lots of ad networks that don't support
TLS/SSL and lots of media sites rely on ads for revenue.

